# Modified Lothrop



## LindaEV (Aug 20, 2008)

I am new to ENT, I know the description after some help from Google...but wondering about the code???


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello,
I am trying to help you.
Indications for Draf III, include the most severe forms of chronic frontal sinusitis.
My suggestion-
Cpt-31276
Icd for chronic frontal sinusitis-  473.1


----------

